# DreamWorld Minerals, McDowell's



## wolfsong (Feb 25, 2008)

McDowell's

I havent seen this company mentioned before on here, so i thought i'd post the link. I will be buying samples from them soon, and would be interested in hearing from anyone who has used their products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(The photos can be clicked for bigger, better pictures - they look beautiful from the swatches up!)

$1 baggy samples (1/4 tsp), and $7 for a 5gm jar of eyeshadow. They also have foundations and blushes (samples are all, as far as ive seen, a dollar).
From the sounds of it, they make all their own makeup from scratch (rather than repackage premade m/u like TMM etc), and are open to custom made colours (of pigs, foundations etc)/suggestions. 
Also from the looks of the swatches, the pigment texture is somewhat like fyrinnae and they have wonderful names!

I will update when i have received samples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit: Foundation samples are 2g of product in a 5gm jar for $2.50 at the mo. This will be discontinued (or is discontued - im not sure), and baggies will be offered in its place, with the same amount of foundation for $1.50. This is because they are easier to store and send for the maker.


----------



## LorraineER (Oct 21, 2010)

I know this is an old post but I recently ordered from them and I am SO happy I did. I emailed them about foundation matching and she asked me to send her a pic of me without makeup in direct sunlight. She replied to my picture & email quickly with suggestions. I ordered foundation samples and samples of her creme toppings, shadows, blushes, bronzer/glo worm powders, illuminating powders and color correctors. The sample bags were stuffed with product ( way more than samples I've gotten from other places)  and they shipped out quick. I'm going to do a proper review on my blog and I can tell you that so far it'll be a positive one but I haven't gotten to use everything yet because it ended up being so much stuff and I like to test-drive face products for at least a week each and in different conditions before reviews. So- overall a very positive experience. I'd also like to say I ordered from them after reading a lot of other good reviews on blogs so there's other fans out there!


----------



## LorraineER (Dec 20, 2010)

I've been using the products I got (samples!) for two months now. I love everything. Their foundation seems a little lighter in coverage than Meow's which I was using before trying these. They build up and blend well though and once they settle/melt onto the skin they don't look powdery at all. The creme toppings are awesome, they add a little more coverage over foundation while evening everything out and making skin look fresh. They can be used alone as well-I used the lavender one alone with nothing but some primer underneath and it perked my skin right up. I received wonderful customer service, wasn't disappointed with _anything _I received and I would order from her again. I plan to, actually. I'm impressed by the amount of products she offers that improve the look of anyone's complexion. Her face products are offered in multiple formulas for different types of skin (normal, oily, combination) and for people who have sensitivities to different products. For example, some products have clay or silica as optional ingredients. You can email her with questions if the choices seem overwhelming. She also offers eyeshadow(a wide range),  blushes, skincare and I think lip products are there or will be soon. Worth checking out!


  	(edited because I said illuminating powder instead of creme topping, sorry!)


----------



## leah2412 (May 9, 2011)

Has anybody heard when they will be reopening? IT seems to change everytime I try to find out. She promised me samples a year and a half ago, which I constantly reminded her about, but she never delivered. Sad.


----------

